# sg inspections



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Contacted by safeguard for inspections anyone got a price they pay or volumn i guess my your crazy on gc rates sent me to another department


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

mike2153 said:


> Contacted by safeguard for inspections anyone got a price they pay or volumn i guess my your crazy on gc rates sent me to another department


Performed inspections for them a couple of years ago... pay was less than $5 per in urban areas and it was a nightmare input and the photo's were a nightmare..we let them go.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not hearing any good numbers for inspections with SG....$3.50 etc...


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Last I heard in PA area was $3.00 per inspection and you can be back charged if submitted late. A few inspectors I've talk to that due them want to drop them for inspections.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

$3 in the DFW metro area ..... it all comes with promises of high volume but no matter which way you slice it you can't come out with a profit. The majority of your volume comes at the same time of the month so you can't possibly complete them all yourself, how can you sub at $3 a pop? You'll also start out with a cap where it's impossible to make profit your first few months. 
They do have an app to use now where you enter info and pics from your phone whle you're on site. It's nice, this eliminates any update time on the computer.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



npm said:


> Last I heard in PA area was $3.00 per inspection and you can be back charged if submitted late. A few inspectors I've talk to that due them want to drop them for inspections.


I think it would be hard to make a profit at $3 anything regardless of volume. For $3 you get approx 2 min of my attention tops, now if you want to pay me $3 to google earth it and shoot back an email saying "yup there is a house there" lets talk.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I think it would be hard to make a profit at $3 anything regardless of volume. For $3 you get approx 2 min of my attention tops, now if you want to pay me $3 to google earth it and shoot back an email saying "yup there is a house there" lets talk.


 
agree, I turn down $15 inspections. Not sure WHY anyone would work for $3!


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Exactly I have 2 employees on staff for inspections they each average 40 per day. We charge more then $3.00. I would need them to twice as many. The only reason we do them because its like a double edge sword to our preservation side. Also it pays faster then preservation.


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

I quit doing inspections. I figure that I need to average $20 per to make a profit. When I was doing them, I couldn't pay myself minum wage and maintain a car. Now add in the proper insurance that you should have on your car and to cover general business liability and you are paying them to work.

I did rural and city, I lost money on the rural inspections every day. Last year I did about 50,000 miles. I haven't finished my taxes yet but, I know I earned less than .36 per mile and I was not insured properly.

When I do commercial inspections for freelance, I get .70 per mile with a $150.00 minum. Its not steady though. My last inspection on some construction equipment was two months ago.... It's been a very slow winter. But, inspecting commercial stuff for liability or doing pre-purchase inspections pays $200 plus per job and its low stress. Just need to get qualified for what you want to inspect. Things like weld inspectors are kinda steady. Companies need their vendor shops checked on for QC before large items are shipped to avoid schedule nightmares. Sometimes they just want to know if the shop has the correct material on site to make their item. Many times I've seen material paid for that was supposedly in production actually not even onsite. 

Look for skilled inspection work, mortgage inspections are a deadend.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Safeguard will quote between $3 and $7 per inspection and they do not allow you to do a driveby. You park, get out and take a street pic, a frt and side pic, a reason to confirm occupancy and and address at the minimum. The inspections usually come in twice a month in bulk and they may be due the day they send them if someone on their end dropped the ball. The promise of volume is a puff of smoke. They cannot put that in writing and hope your a sucker and fall for the line. The guy that promised you that will then cease to exist.


----------

